# any thoughts or opinions on Nutritional Response Testing (NRT)



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to see a Naturopathic Dr. next week do to various health concerns. I'm very frustrated with Western Medicine but I'm also a bit skeptical of "natural" Dr's as well. One of the foundations of this particular Dr's practice in Nutritional Response Testing. I've done some research, and as with everything there are some for it and some against. Anyone has personal experience or know someone who has?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I've not ever done NRT. Not real sure I'd be interested in doing NRT.

A good Naturopath should be able to begin advising you after a physical examination that may include irridology(really cool and scary accurate) and questioning you about what is going on with your body. There's also a blood analysis where your blood is visually analyzed that is really useful. Like anything, there are good Naturopaths and some that aren't so good. I lucked out and found a phenomenal Naturopath. 

Be prepared to accept a lot of advice about diet. Most people in the US need to make major changes in their diets. The old saying of 'you are what you eat' is true!

You might see if you can find some online reviews of the practitioner you are planning to visit and see what others say about them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't waste a lot of money on NRT. I mean, if you want to omit wheat from your diet for a week to see if your condition changes, and do the same for other foods one at a time, that's fine. But I wouldn't waste a lot of money on tests for that. That's just my opinion.

I would have a blood analysis. It is simply a test where they take a few drops of blood for both a live smear and dry smear then look at them under a microscope. You can read blood and it is so accurate.
Iridology is when they look deep into your eyes. Someone who reads the iris well can tell you a lot by looking into your eyes about what organ or place in your body may be having problems. 
I also like simple reflexology. You would be amazed at how much a good doctor can tell just from your feet. For instance people with thyroid issues have a tender place deep in their feet under the ball and up to the area between the big toe and second tow in an arc. Having a naturopath spend five minutes vita flexing areas on your feet to check for problems in the body shouldn't cost anything if you are already there for an appointment.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I posted a wimp.com vid relating to eating and health.

Check it out kkweinb.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

Rick, I need more infomation on how to acess the vid.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

kkweinb said:


> Rick, I need more infomation on how to acess the vid.


http://m.wimp.com/mindingmitochondria/


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

From my understanding, the concept behind response testing is frequencies. Everything "vibrates" at a particular frequency (we use the term vibrate for lack of a better term). When you hold something that your body does not like to your chest area, it causes a "short" in your system that is measured by a weakened muscle response.

I've seen Muscle Response Testing (MRT) done several times and even used it some myself. I believe the concept is sound.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

kkweinb said:


> I'm going to see a Naturopathic Dr. next week do to various health concerns. I'm very frustrated with Western Medicine but I'm also a bit skeptical of "natural" Dr's as well. One of the foundations of this particular Dr's practice in Nutritional Response Testing. I've done some research, and as with everything there are some for it and some against. Anyone has personal experience or know someone who has?



We have done NRT and I would recommend it. One of my children had severe psoriasis on her scalp 6 years straight. She also had lots of warts inbetween her toes. They dissappeared after several months of treatment. It was miraculous! Also her psoriasis patches are gone and haven't returned.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The link you sent was interesting Rick. It was odd bedcause one of the reasons I'm planning on seeing the Dr. is for neurological issues that my neurologist can't figure out and just wants me to live with.


----------



## kkweinb (Oct 17, 2011)

An update - I finally made it in to see this Dr. I was and am sold on much of what he had to say but even after having been through the NRT I'm still skeptical of it. I am committed to trying the process however. I'm going to do what is suggested and take the supplements suggested for 90 days and see how it goes. I won't be out much $, certainly not compared to the enormous amount of money I've spent seeing my regulard Dr's only to be given lots of meds with little results or new side effects.


----------

